# Found these today



## Dugsmok (Mar 8, 2019)

I was in a park and something caught my eye in a flower bed. I search around and find 3 more in the same spot. I searched a bunch more of the park but only found these four in that bed. There were many other planter areas but the one containing the mushrooms was the only one with the particular barkey mulch. I wasnt even looking for mushrooms. I was just taking a walk and spotted one. I will be looking again each day now since it is close to work. 

Sacramento metro area.


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Dugsmok said:


> I was in a park and something caught my eye in a flower bed. I search around and find 3 more in the same spot. I searched a bunch more of the park but only found these four in that bed. There were many other planter areas but the one containing the mushrooms was the only one with the particular barkey mulch. I wasnt even looking for mushrooms. I was just taking a walk and spotted one. I will be looking again each day now since it is close to work.
> 
> Sacramento metro area.
> View attachment 12822


I found my first ones on January 13th here in Seal Beach California I was not looking for them either and found them along the sidewalk anyway have a great season


----------

